# photos of me...



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sharing here first.... these will go on my blog, which is why my eyes are closed, kind of artsy photos.... I try to stay anonymous on my blog.

But I love the photos.... I have very few photos I like of myself...who would have thought some of my favorites would be of me bald...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tori, those pictures are stunning! :blink:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You are absolutely beautiful, and a total inspiration to anyone who is fortunate to see your lovely photo. 

What do you mean, you don't take a good picture? Your kidding right:thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Very artistic and beautiful photos, Tori  I love Black and White...and it really makes the green pop. Thanks for sharing- I know that self-portraits aren't the easiest to share. I can easily see why these are some of your favs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Tori those photos gave me the chills. They are beautiful and so artistic.
You wonderful *WARRIOR.*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tori, you are a warrior! Love the pics, and would love your blog address!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You all are wonderful :blush:

Thank you for the compassion and support.

My blog (I added it to my signature): purplelymegirl

I don't use my name there... I go by "purple", so if you comment there, please try to remember that. Thanks 

hugs to all :wub:

Tori


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful. Amazing. They convey strength and courage with a softness and grace. I love them!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful. You are a strong, brave woman!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Like Shelly said : stunning:wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW!!! Those photos are awesome!! :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You have the kind of face needed for rocking a shaved head look. You look stunning. Love it! And love the photographs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, very artsy and beautiful. Me too, I can't imagine you'd take a bad picture.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, your a gorgeous woman......I love the pics! A total inspiration for a lot of people. Beautiful.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That photo is beautiful!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Are Beautiful!!!*
*Tori your a Class Act all the way!!!*
*Nickee**


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the photos you're gorgeous!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are beautiful Tori!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You are stunning, Tori! Thank you for sharing your gorgeous pictures with us.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Beauty and strength... so moving!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - you are so beautiful. Actually when I see those photos I can't imagine you with hair. Yes that beautiful.:thumbsup: The photos are real works of art. Who took them?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone.... you are going to make me cry LOL You are all so sweet.

It was very empowering. Still is... I like being bald. It's getting hotter here, tho and one of my illnesses kicks up with the heat, and my head has been so hot today. It's crazy.

I'll keep it shaved for 6 weeks - the life cycle of hair - and then let it start growing. My doctor doesn't know if the medicine I'm on causes permanent hair loss or even temporary hair loss (while on it).... so it will be a wait and see thing.

Susan -- I took the photos.... 

Thank you all for the compliments...it really helps. I think it freaks my family out a bit... LOL

hugs,
Tori


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Tori you look beautiful!! These pictures are so artistic; I love them!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What can I say that hasn't already been said? You are truly the "poster-child" (sorry Tori, indulge an older woman) for Lyme disease. May you continue to inspire others w/your fortitude, courage & beauty. 
Family are almost always the last to appreciate significant changes. We grow accustomed to the familiar. 
I wonder how long it will take me to catch up on your blog!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You are absolutely beautiful! You have the perfect shaped features to be without hair. I bet you inspire many!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunning, powerful photos. You are a warrioress. (yeah, I made that word up, but I like it)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tori! You look awesome!
Strong, but in a quiet and peaceful way.
Quiet strength -the best kind.
Very cool. You, and the photos.

How are Gus and Gracie reacting? Did they notice the change?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I was going to put "Warrioress" on the photos LOL.... I like it too,but yes it is not a word.

Gus doesn't notice.

Grace lays on my shoulder and her new favorite thing is to lick my head LOL

Thank you all, once again.... 

it's early. I shouldn't be up this early.

blessings,
Tori


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

You are certainly an inspiration!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful young lady you are and truly an inspiration to those with Lyme disease!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> What can I say that hasn't already been said? You are truly the "poster-child" (sorry Tori, indulge an older woman) for Lyme disease. May you continue to inspire others w/your fortitude, courage & beauty.
> Family are almost always the last to appreciate significant changes. We grow accustomed to the familiar.
> I wonder how long it will take me to catch up on your blog!



Yes, family takes longer.....

I am trying to get better with my blog. Took awhile to get over trying to censor everything and keep it PC... I don't think there's too much to read... you can skip the ILADS notes...those are long ones.



I'm lucky to have a good shaped head... no dents or anything LOL 

Thank you all again for the support and lovely comments. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed absolutely stunning.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Your pictures brought tears to my eyes, you are truly beautiful (the inside shows on the outside)!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Tori, you are absolutely beautiful. I knew you were beautiful inside from all of your post. But, these pictures are wonderful. You are lucky that you can rock the bald look, few are that fortunate.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You are beautiful, Tori and an inspiration to everyone.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

you are absolutely amazing!! Thank you for sharing..! Ami and Ein, and my third fluff(yet to be named) send you lots of kisses over to you, Gus and Gracie!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

You look wonderful in those pics. Just beautiful.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tori, those are awesome pics! You make bald look good, girl!!! I hope your treatment is going well and you're feeling better.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, a beautiful Princess Warrior. Stunning!
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So lovely and inspiring!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful photographs Tori! You're so pretty inside and out and I'm going to starting following your blog this very day. You are such an inspiration.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone.

I really want to update my blog about my head shaving journey.... but I'm in a bit of a flare. So I'm not around much. Writing is hard.

But thank you all  Hope to be back to writing in the next day or two


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Feel better soon!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tori, I am so sorry that I missed this thread earlier.

Your photos are stunning and you look so beautiful! :wub:

I pray you feel better soon. You are truly an inspiration. :wub::wub:


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saw your pics. Beautiful. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you 

Sorry took me a few days to see the last few replies.... my head has felt like it's being crushed in a vice the last week.

Feel so behind. Had an adorable sweater planned for Grace for Easter... isn't near being finished  ... Time is sneaking up on me way too fast. Oh well. Always next year LOL

thank you all for the support and love 

hugs,
Tori


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Always thinking of you!!!!!*
*Love to You And Grace & Gus****
*Nickee And Yogi**


----------

